# 42 tries to get the title



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yep 42 times to get a CD. Not me but a woman I've taken a lot of obedience classes from. She's a very good instructor and I've enjoyed taking classes from her. She said her first two passes for the CD came in one weekend at her first attempt at an obedience trial. Then the long 42 fails, before finally passing that third time for her CD.

So next time you feel like you'll never get XYZ title, remember Rose my instructor, who kept at it, and finally got that CD after 42 tries! Gotta love people who don't give up!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yikes. I know someone who has two Master passes in 36 attempts. They are still trying. At some point they need to acknowledge that maybe that sport is not for them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Rose has gone on to achieve many titles since then. It was the first one that was the hardest! I think maybe that's why she's a good instructor.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL, I'm not sure I'd feel confident learning from her but you said that was a long time ago and now she is a good trainer  Did she say why the dog wasn't passing


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She said it was a lot of different things. Basically learning how to communicate with her dog. Now she has no trouble walking into any venue, indoors, outdoors, etc. and passing trials in any location. Rose has labs. They wanted to greet everyone including the judge. Learning to hold her dogs attention so it didn't bother the judge or the stewards. She said it was basically everything that could go wrong she has done it. I didn't learn of her 42 times until I had taken many classes from her and seen her many times in the ring trialing. I was pretty surprised since she seems pretty organized normally. It's a journey, sometimes it takes some people longer to figure it out.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

With that kind of stamina, she could be a field trialer!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

FTGoldens said:


> With that kind of stamina, she could be a field trialer!


no doubt. know one guy that has a been trying to get his dog QAA for the last year or so 8 trials has a 4th or a jam in all but 2. this dog is one of the top 1-3 dogs all the way up to the last bird of the 4th and the dog just blows it. literally the last trial i watched that he was in tater put his face on all 3 land marks 3-6 whistling blinds that others are 8-10 whistling and puts his face on 2 of the water marks and then has to handle on the last long retired water mark which ended up giving him a jam.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't know that!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There is a guy up here that has a pup out of Stanley Steamer. She is a great dog and loves to run field trials. But her owner is let's just say, a nice guy, but really lost on how to communicate with his dog. That poor dog has only placed a Q like once in her life. She's run all kinds of field trials, and has gone nowhere over the years. Nice dog, nice guy, probably never will get QAA either. But he's persistent. He never gets upset with his dog or yells at anyone. He just comes back the next week for another field trial. He does the same thing at hunt tests. Always pleasant to be around, but clueless on how to communicate. You know I'd rather be sitting next to him in the gallery than just about anyone else. He's always got a smile and something nice to say. Can't beat that can you? For some it's about the journey and enjoying the day. Maybe he and his dog are more in tune than I realize... Hope I can be more like that some day, happy to just be there on the right side of the dirt.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder how frequently she was showing in between training....? Or if she was one of those who does all the training either at home or at trials. I watched somebody with a non-golden this summer NQ every time they went into the ring - and talking (or listening) to her in between all that, she told me about how there aren't a lot of places to train (meanwhile we're kinda a hotbed for obedience clubs...!) and she just does obedience every time there's a trial. Listening to her... she was putting the dog down left and right for being stupid and so on... but it seemed unfair to the dog who was only a year old for one thing and from what I could see.... wasn't trained very well as far as what NOT to do. She was assuring me that this was her therapy dog and he's so well behaved when working. Probably what went through my head though is mannerisms are totally different in "real life" than out in the ring.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

My dog could be one of those dogs....I went the cheaper route and we just did more years of training/maturing before going to trials.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Kate,
If you look at our trial calendar, we have very few obedience trials and very few clubs. So it took her years to be in 42 trials. Years!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought maybe you had looked up Winter's MH record on EE.


----------

